# Who's the best defender in college?



## º(\/)‡§†Ä !ßñº (Jul 25, 2002)

In my opinion I believe Chris Duhon is..


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*all i know was everyone said..*

battier was a god on defense and he came into the league and got lit up like a christmas tree by kobe and mj


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

Right now it is Chris Duhon. 

I agree the Battier was one of the best defenders ever if not the best


----------



## dirty bruce (Jul 19, 2002)

the best ever that i seen was stacey augmon. the plastic man used to put everybody that he went up against down. that's why unlv was so good back then, him & greg anthony are one of the best defensive duo's ever at the college level.

rite now i would say the best defender is emeka okafor. 138 blocks as a freshman, that is sick.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*Does Okafor play defense, or just block shots?*

138 is a huge number for any year, not just a freshman season. Hell, that's a career for most people. But did he actually hold his opponents to low point totals or did he just block shots? 

Battier was a good defender, but the best ever? Please, no way. I'd have to agree that Stacey Augmon is one of the best, even though I never really saw him in his prime. I've heard so much about him though.


----------



## UNCStateGuy (Jul 17, 2002)

Duhon may be the most overrated player in the history of the ACC. Come on guys. He got killed by Delvon Arrington of FSU. Arrington went by Duhon like he was on ice skates. Arrington wasn't even thought of as a possible draft pick. Kentucky's Cliff Hawkins looked like a superstar against Duhon. With all the scorers on UK's team last year, he was the one keeping them in the game down the stretch. I don't even think he is the best defender on his team. I'd give that award to Dahntay Jones.


----------



## ViNSaNiTy1127 (Jul 23, 2002)

i agree with uncstateguy..dahntay jones is DEFINITELY a better defeneder than duhon..did you see him shut down juan dixon in that one md-duke game?! that was SICK! although i love juan dixon (from MD..going there..GO TERPS!!)...but yea, i'd take jones over duhon to put on the best opposing player ANY day


----------



## º(\/)‡§†Ä !ßñº (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: all i know was everyone said..*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> battier was a god on defense and he came into the league and got lit up like a christmas tree by kobe and mj


I never thought Battier was a great ONE on ONE defender..He was a great help defender with great awareness..and why he was guarding Kobe is beyond me...


----------



## AriGold23 (Jul 19, 2002)

I agree that Duhon is WAY OVERRATED on D. I think the best defender would have to be UCONN's Emeka Okafor. Also Chris Jeffries (2002 first round pick) from Fresno St. was a stud on D for the Bulldogs as was John Linehan at Providence.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Chris Hill is a way better defense man than Duhon!


----------



## LionsFan01 (Aug 7, 2002)

I think Juan Dixon was the best while he was in college but now I'd have to go with Okafor.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*re:*

Bill Walton is the greatest NCAA defender of all time, that's why when LaRue Martin scored 18 points against him in the NCAA Tournament, Martin was drafted #1 by Portland in 1972 (he's regarded the worst #1 of all time, he played only one game and did not play again and it wasn't becuase of injury, he was cut). 
The best defender in the NCAA right now is a tie, Emeka Okafor is the best weak side defender but he has holes, the tie is between Desmond Farmer of USC and Jonas Hayes of Georgia. Farmer reminds me of Stacey Augmon in the way he moves and Hayes the younger bro of Jarvis is a great on ball post defender.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Here are mine in no real order, there are some that will be great defenders and some that are already, but I did not mention the guys you already talked about, here are the rest.

Jackie Manuel: Big tall, cat quick, good feet, could be a premire SG defender in the furture for the Heels.

James Thomas: Anyone that defends players that are 3-5 inches taller than him and out weigh him by 30-60 lbs, I think that is a great defender, great against bigger players at the 5 spot.

Channing Frye: Real good shot blocker, he is right up there with Okafor.

Eric and Derrick Craven: Probably the best defenders at PG, really athletic and very quick, but I just could not remember which one was better.

Antione Pettaway: Pretty small and skinny, but he is the best on the ball defender in college basketball, very very quick and moves his feet side to side really well.

Justin Hamilton: He is a great defender, even guarded Prince last year and he is only like 6-3 an Prince is 7-0.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Emeka Okafor is probly one of the best defender in college basketball


----------



## ihatespn (Sep 8, 2002)

Top defenders in college basketball.
-Dhantay Jones
-Chris Duhon
-Brandin Knight
-Julius Page
-Emeka Okafor
-Jason Fraser
-David West


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

Chris Duhon is really overrated.


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

WHAT?

where is melvin sanders?
he locked down on hollis price, held him to 6 points in the victory over OU. he was 2-14 from the floor and 1-6 from 3 (he averages 20 and that is his only single digit point effort all year). that is just an example. he does this game in and game and game out. he is always on the opposing teams best player. he always holds them well below their averages

he was called the best defender in the nation by his coach, eddie sutton. who is coaching his 1000th D1 game tonight and with the win will be his 720th win. 

he was a track star in HS (recorded a 7'2'' highjump), NOTE: he can sky... averages about 13 pts a game.

and you guys dont even mention him....
what a shame....


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>º(\/)‡§†Ä !ßñº</b>!
> In my opinion I believe Chris Duhon is..




Chris Duhon isn't even the best defender on his team.

I believe Dahntay Jones may be the best all-around defender in the country. He will guard anyone from the point guard to the power forward. He isn't a guy that is going to wow you with defensive statistics, but he can absolutely lock opponents down. He is just absolutely demoralizing, and he really gets into his opponent's head. Not only is he a great defender, but he might be the most intimidating player in college basketball.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Here are mine in no real order, there are some that will be great defenders and some that are already, but I did not mention the guys you already talked about, here are the rest.
> 
> Jackie Manuel: Big tall, cat quick, good feet, could be a premire SG defender in the furture for the Heels.
> ...



You have got to be kidding me. Dahntay Jones is ten times the defender Jackie Manuel is. Josh Howard is also a much better defender.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

WHere is the love for Kirk Hinrich?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Melvin Sanders, hands down. He has held Hollis Price, Andre Emmett, Rickey Paulding, and Jake Sullivan to 10 points or less this season, among others. Best defender in college I've ever seen.....and possibly one of the top 3 of all time, in ANY league.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> WHere is the love for Kirk Hinrich?


Give me a break.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> Give me a break.


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> Give me a break.


of a kit kat bar LOL


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> of a kit kat bar LOL


OMG, that was not funny. :hurl:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

well I thought it was, but ohh well.


----------



## Conley2385 (Sep 2, 2002)

The best on the ball defender of recent memory has to be John Linehan. This guy played like a middle linebacker....all he knew was get the ball!!!!

Shane Battier like someone else stated really wasnt an awesome on ball defender, just had a knack for drawing charges. Didnt have the blazing speed to really lock down a man 1 on 1.

I think Okafor is my defensive player of the year right now. Shot Blocking can be underappreciated in my opinion, it really can sway the momentun in a game. It gives everyone a boost, and its nice knowing that you have that final line of defense under the hoop......Most importantly opposing teams will think twice before drving to the hoop.

Okafor is the most prolific shot blocker i think on the college scene since Ken Johnson at Ohio State, man could that dude send the balls back.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

what about tj ford(i know he isn't the best)? but anyone who saw the 2nd half of the game against ou knows how good he can defend. he pretty much shut down price in the 2nd half.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Conley2385</b>!
> The best on the ball defender of recent memory has to be John Linehan. This guy played like a middle linebacker....all he knew was get the ball!!!!



Yeah, you're right. Linehan was unbelievable (despite his lacking height).


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> what about tj ford(i know he isn't the best)? but anyone who saw the 2nd half of the game against ou knows how good he can defend. he pretty much shut down price in the 2nd half.


He did play very well....but I don't think "shut down" is the right words.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> 
> 
> He did play very well....but I don't think "shut down" is the right words.


for a lot of the 2nd half, he really did shut him down. price got 23 points but i don't remember him really doing much at all with tj on him. in those 7-10 minutes(i can't remember exactly how long it lasted) where ou didn't score, tj was great.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

In those last 7-10 minutes, EVERYONE was great on D. Price was by far the best player on the court last night.

note: I didn't say every night, I said last night.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> In those last 7-10 minutes, EVERYONE was great on D. Price was by far the best player on the court last night.
> 
> note: I didn't say every night, I said last night.


you must mean the best player on ou. i think the game showed how good ford really is. if you look in the box score, he had a bad game(he really wasn't that great). but if you saw the game, you knew he was the reason they won. 

other good defenders: royal ivey, the whole cincinnati team


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

I know this is a thread that is pointing out individual players but Kentucky is playing the best team defense I've seen in a long time. They are working beautifully as a unit. So good in fact, it could ulitmately win a championship.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I just spit my orange juice out. Ford played probably the worst he's ever played at UT....did you even watch the game? If you're going on defense alone then I guess you could say Quannas White was the best player on the court....


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> I just spit my orange juice out. Ford played probably the worst he's ever played at UT....did you even watch the game? If you're going on defense alone then I guess you could say Quannas White was the best player on the court....


i watched the entire game. he played a bad game offensively. i said that. but he played great defensively against price. so even though he played bad, i think he was still the main reason they won. and when you can play bad and still win the game for your team, i think that proves just how great of a player he is.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> i watched the entire game. he played a bad game offensively. i said that. but he played great defensively against price. so even though he played bad, i think he was still the main reason they won. and when you can play bad and still win the game for your team, i think that proves just how great of a player he is.


TJ Ford did NOT win the game for Texas. If anything, it was team defense and Royal Ivey.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> 
> 
> TJ Ford did NOT win the game for Texas. If anything, it was team defense and Royal Ivey.


ok. you can have your opinion. but either way texas still won and thats all that matters.


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

Where's the love for Bernard Robinson Jr.?! Long arms, big strong body, quick, and a great vertical. Always guards other teams best player, and gets like 3 steals a game. GREAT defender.


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Melvin Sanders, hands down. He has held Hollis Price, Andre Emmett, Rickey Paulding, and Jake Sullivan to 10 points or less this season, among others. Best defender in college I've ever seen.....and possibly one of the top 3 of all time, in ANY league.


strong words... anybody think he can make it to the NBA??


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

Hmmm, no love for Hinrich at all. I don't think he's the best but he's definitely a great defender when he's outta foul trouble. One thing, I though Juan Dixon was a very overrated defender overall. He came up with a lotta steals, but that was anticipation mostly. I don't think he's really a shut down kinda defender, he's more of the big-play defender if you know what I mean.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I said the same thing earlier, there is no love for Kirk,.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> I know this is a thread that is pointing out individual players but Kentucky is playing the best team defense I've seen in a long time. They are working beautifully as a unit. So good in fact, it could ulitmately win a championship.


Amen.

And speaking of Kentucky...where's the love for Cliff Hawkins????
He may not be the best but he is one hell of a defender. Makes tons of steals and doesn't let anyone get by him. He's so fast.


----------

